# Current Chemotherapy V code



## cld (Jun 24, 2009)

Patient is admitted for flank pain, currently undergoing chemo treatments for gastic CA, but not being admitted for treatments at this time. Is V58.11 also used to indicate current chemo treatments or just for admission encounters only? 
Thanks for your help.
cld


----------



## ALONNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

V58.11 IS ONLY USED IF THEY ARE RECIEVING CURRENT CHEMOTHERPY TREATMENT.  


Alonna Owens, cpc-h
alonna.owens@tmh.org


----------

